# Red Alert!red Alert!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ain't nuttin here!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

was that a trade through this site, or an ebay deal gone bad?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am having difficulty understanding how it could be 3 months ago, when the rolls was posted by you on December 24th.....


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

i'm sorry to hear that, i dont really understand eithier, and the name sjracer i've never seen him on here. and i'm on here quite a bit. before i do any trades or buy anything from people i make sure they are well known on Hobbytalk or any other sites Ebay ect. so far i have had great deals with everyone, and i hope everyone i dealt with feels the same way i do. And the best part with dealing with people on Hobbytalk is i made freinds with the people i've done deals with, and deals without to. I enjoy being on Hobbytalk and learning alot.

But again, i am very sorry for your what happened to you.

Shon


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Could you tidy up the puntuation, spelling etc?


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> Could you tidy up the puntuation, spelling etc?


if your reffering to me, thats the way i type sorry, i'm not in school anymore i'm in a slot car forum,lol shon:thumbsup: you also might want to spell punctuation right to.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I was referring to the thread starter.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> I was referring to the thread starter.


i was just kidding anyways,lol. its cool, i know my caps and i dont get along half of the time. lets get back to racing buddy,lol.:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

ampracing99 said:


> you also might want to spell punctuation right to.


If we're splitting hairs here, you might want to use the correct form of to, too. :lol:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

surreal thread 

I only wanted a better structured first post so I could read what the guy has gone through without getting a headache


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

lol, okay guys, we all sound like kids,lol oh wait maybe we are, at least at heart.lol. you guys are great, yes i agree with the first post i'm trying to understand myself, and i'm very sorry if i messed up his post for goofing off,lol. shon


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's okay, sometimes I can't understand myself either.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Who needs to spell correct


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wrkos fro me.  rr


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

ampracing99 said:


> i'm sorry to hear that, i dont really understand eithier, and the name sjracer i've never seen him on here. and i'm on here quite a bit. before i do any trades or buy anything from people i make sure they are well known on Hobbytalk or any other sites Ebay ect. so far i have had great deals with everyone, and i hope everyone i dealt with feels the same way i do. And the best part with dealing with people on Hobbytalk is i made freinds with the people i've done deals with, and deals without to. I enjoy being on Hobbytalk and learning alot.
> 
> But again, i am very sorry for your what happened to you.
> 
> Shon


Ya know, I had no problem reading and understanding the above.

Punctuation is not my strong suit as well. I make my share of mistakes I know, but I never point out errors by others. I don't understand why some feel we have to be so correct in what is typed. These are just forums and teachers not watching over my shoulder anymore.
just my 1 cent. (Bad economy has hit me too as I don't have 2 cents to give)



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Who needs to spell correct


I second that!

Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Montoya if you need me to decipher it just let me know


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Well that was an amusing little romp through the woods. I would like to know more about the trade. I was burned by an individual on this board and later found out that he burned two other members. So if we have a cheat here in Hobbytalk we need to out them. It's just not cricket!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> you might want to use the correct form of to, too.


Yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Again I say, how can it be three months??? 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=239279

I also have a bit of a problem with someone who handles sales and trades like this. 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=233371

Don't judge someone by one side of the story is all I'm saying. I was going to go for the semi until I saw the goings on in this thread. It's hard to have alot of faith in a story from someone with a 60% trader rating.......

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/itrader.php?u=41598


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

!!!!! nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

If you've ever been in chat when Coach is present you would be able to translate the test no problemo. 

While I tend to agree that we should keep track of what's what and advise one another of pit falls and stinging nettles, I hate to see member laundry get aired in public forum...and would hope that the parties concerned have aired their differences through the proper channels IE: E-mail and PM proir to slinging mud in open forum.

If ya cant settle yer dispute ammicably behind the scenes please feel free to use the trader rating system to communicate the matter to the masses properly. That would be what it is for. As SJR has chosen to remain mum we may never hear both sides of this action. Should SJ break tradio silence... 

Parties could always choose door number three and go with an adhoc Chat tribunal where Joez would be your public defender and Coach would be the DA. Nuther Dave would preside on the bench and any sentence set forth would be enforced by Win 43 and the remaining chat gang. Your prospects look dim already...LOL!

Now! For those of you who who insist on school marming spellin' and punk-choo-ashun, I suggest you take a course in reading between the lines, and an ancient hyroglyphics or just mellow the "heck" (using another word in my mind...guess which one) out fer cripes sake. Keep in mind that English is not everyone's first language and for those of us to whom it IS our first language it is often a foreign tongue anyway.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> and for those of us to whom it IS our first language it is often a foreign tongue anyway.


So true. I should post some of the resumes I see. Guess college just AIN'T what it used to be.  rr


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

wow, sounds like copperhead dont do very good deals eithier, if i saw something like this going on i would't look into buying/trading eithier, i dont know what to say copperhead.

and as for the the little comments i made about punctuation and stuff i am sorry if i offended anyone i was joking, and Bill Hall i agree with you 100% buddy. i just wanted to crack a joke to Montoya1 not meaning any harm to the thread or anyone, i'm sure he knew i was joking to. 

but anyways guys, i think some of us learned a lesson on dealing with certain people and watch the ratings,posts,ect. if any of us isn't sure about someone then they need to ask.

Shon


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> If you've ever been in chat when Coach is present you would be able to translate the test no problemo.
> 
> W
> Parties could always choose door number three and go with an adhoc Chat tribunal where Joez would be your public defender and Coach would be the DA. Nuther Dave would preside on the bench and any sentence set forth would be enforced by Win 43 and the remaining chat gang. Your prospects look dim already...LOL!


leaf mee out oven this....

Couch


----------



## NYSWLHUNTER (May 23, 2006)

Copperhead is trying to say dont trade with sjracer or anyone who does not contact u through ht pm or mail.

They need to work this out and make it right. I contacted both parties on this.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

He is a liar who wants something for nothing. If you'd like I'd post all the emails he sent me and you can judge for yourself. I've done business with different people on this website and even had Mr. Hall do work for me. If you would like me to post other names I will and they can tell you of there experience. If you look at his trader rating closely you see that he has already been guilty of not sending a car to at least one other person. He's nothing short of a parasite. Look at his post of the VW thing and the No Need rolls. Deal that aren't deals and so forth. He's shadey at best.


----------



## NYSWLHUNTER (May 23, 2006)

it is quite possible there has been a communication breakdown. The best way to settle this is to get to brass tacks. Follow the terms of service. Keep it in private messages and no more name calling. Everyone take a step back. Tell marcus what he owes u and marcus will tell u what u owe. Simple as that. If an agreement is not reached and one of u sent cars simply return the cars and dont speak again. Theres no need to tell a guy he is a parasite. How would u feel? I dont know u sjracer and did i call u a name in my pm? I know marcus from here and on the phone. He is a passionate slot car guy that enjoys the hobby. We completed three flawless deals. I cant speak for his feedback but from my experience A+++. Just get the deal done and all is well.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

copperhead, how old are you? just wondering, it seems you have problems with all your deals here......or is it just me thinking that???


----------



## NYSWLHUNTER (May 23, 2006)

it really seems that it is a communication breakdown. Not all of us here are computer savvy. Both parties seem to be ok guys. I just want to see this all worked out. There really is no need to name call, actually im surprised a mod has not edited that out. I take no sides but fair is fair.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I am having difficulty understanding


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Could you tidy up the puntuation, spelling etc?


That's what happens when your mad!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

ampracing99 said:


> lol, okay guys, we all sound like kids,lol oh wait maybe we are, at least at heart.lol. you guys are great, yes i agree with the first post i'm trying to understand myself, and i'm very sorry if i messed up his post for goofing off,lol. shon


ITS ALL good!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

bumpercar88 said:


> Well that was an amusing little romp through the woods. I would like to know more about the trade. I was burned by an individual on this board and later found out that he burned two other members. So if we have a cheat here in Hobbytalk we need to out them. It's just not cricket!


WOW! thanks! I thought i was the first!


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hmmmmm!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

copperhead71 said:


> I got robbed yesterday by sjracer-the guy i traded the roarin rolls to.he states since i posted i paid a dollar for the car(at a thrift shop)and wantd a slot trade for a "white"that i got at kay bee for$1.66 and tryded to trade it im a scalper?and i"m a parasite.and he doe'snt need to use delivery confrimation.now he got a l&m can am and the rolls for free!no problem RE:i did'nt like what he offered for the v.w thing. so believed him when he said 3 months latter that he still had the same car in the box with my address(yes i know now i was straight stupid).DONT SAY I DID"NT WARN YALL!!


I"m very sorry if I misread your initial post. The way I understood it, this was completely over the Rolls, leading to my initial judgement. 3 months vs. 2 1/2 weeks.. The link to the semi was a lesson to us all, that communication when selling/trading is critical from the onset. If you don't take paypal, that should have been noted in the first post. If there is a time limit expected for receiving payment, note it. I realize that most of us have lives outside of Hobbytalk.. jobs, etc. that keep us away from the computer for hours, and we can't respond to emails and PM's right away.. I myself need to realize that while posts are visible to all, PM's aren't, and should be taken into consideration when assessing selling/trading. 

But I believe the biggest lesson of all is this... Don't post when you're mad!! Think things out before typing.. Things get written that either don't make sense to others and get misunderstood, or important facts get laid on the wayside causing misinterpritations. I got no beef with you, copperhead, nor with sjracer. If the facts were laid out completely in the onset of this thread I would have kept quiet and let nature take it's course. And just so you know, had the tables been turned, and sj posted this, I would have been scoping the whole thing out for your defense.. guess I just have too much time on my hands..

I agree if there are bad traders here (they're everywhere) they need to be routed out. No doubt about that. But there are better ways of handling that, an Bill Hall mentioned. Also, as stated earlier, typing angry makes for misinterpretations. Calm down before writing...and give all the facts in a clear, consise way. You'll find that the response is much more favorable.. 

I'm going back in the corner with the dunce cap on my head..:hat:


----------



## NYSWLHUNTER (May 23, 2006)

:wave:hello slotcarman from Glens Falls!!! Ever been up to Mikes Hobby in Rutland??? He has ALOT of slots. Is there a hobby store in Gloversville???? Chizeks is SUPPOSED to be going up to Fonda.......yeah right! PM me sometime and we can ride out to vermont to Mikes.:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There isn't squat here for a hobby shop.. A most often closed train shop who pretty much dabbles in old lionel by appointment only.. And I found that the HS in Fonda was mostly RC cars... A couple slotcar sets and a few track accessories, and the same disappointment in the train dept. Granted, I was there shortly after he opened, and haven't been back in over a year. I don't get out much, as the vehicle isn't very reliable, but I appreciate the offer, and will keep it on the back burner. I have forgotten how enjoyable (and dangerous $$$wise) a real hobby shop can be!! Sad to think in it's heyday, there were three hobby shops here in town who sold model motoring stuff.. Where is it all now??? I haven't run across even a slotcar at the "recycled" toyshops or yard sales in 4 years of running around here..


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Iongrant celolge porosofes.


----------



## hrnts69 (Apr 12, 2007)

I beleve there was a communtication breakdown somewhere. I have had axcellent trades with Darryl (SjRacer). Hes basically got me started with my home track and collection. He went out of his way for me to gather up all the track peices so i could build a Tuckaway 25. He even bought the needed track on Eay before we traded! I say thats good service there! I would definatly do more business with Darryl (SjRacer)!. I hope you guys work something out. Its not rite to have enemys over the computer. Just my .02!

Blake


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

*No problems here....*



hrnts69 said:


> I have had axcellent trades with Darryl (SjRacer).


I have too. He and I traded some stuff through the mail about 3 months ago. And I wouldn't hesitate to do it again :thumbsup:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

post ended!...copperhead!Thanks to All!


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

copperhead71 said:


> I got robbed yesterday by sjracer-the guy i traded the roarin rolls to.he states since i posted i paid a dollar for the car(at a thrift shop)and wantd a slot trade for a "white"that i got at kay bee for$1.66 and tryded to trade it im a scalper?and i"m a parasite.and he doe'snt need to use delivery confrimation.now he got a l&m can am and the rolls for free!no problem RE:i did'nt like what he offered for the v.w thing. so believed him when he said 3 months latter that he still had the same car in the box with my address(yes i know now i was straight stupid).DONT SAY I DID"NT WARN YALL!!


I don't know you, I don't know sjracer besides one transaction.

I do know I've bought some cars from him and he was very generous. Even when I sent cash thru the mail...

His words...

>>Recieved the cash today, boy you take risks. I checked and you were right, the postage was able to be done for only $2.19. I'll gladly refund the $2.81 or the $30 if your not satisfied with what I sent you.Please let me know whne you recieve the package, I'm told it should be there by Tuesday.

And his checkup email...

>I just wanted to know if recieved the mail from me yet. I threw in 2-3 somewhat stock car bodies I had laying around. If you are unhappy with anything please let me know and I'll fix it, I hate any type of miscommunication or hard feelings between racers. If you are satisfied please leave some sort of positive feedback on the hobby talk website.

Take it all for how you want. 

One note, a life lesson if you will... people will take your points more seriously if you present them well. Your original post (quoted above) is hard to read but also very hard to understand.

I honestly couldn't follow what you had dealings about and I'm inclined to side with sjracer even if I hadn't done business with him. 

Bottom line: If you type like that (and we all went thru spelling and english classes in school), then logically you must think like that. If you think like that, you have a great chance of misunderstanding things.

I'm not trying to offend. I am trying to explain.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Why close it now? These are the trades you questioned earlier in this thread.
Unlike you I didn't have to come out and defend myself the people I traded with did it for me. Administrator if it is possible please email me and I will send you all the emails sent between me and copperhead for you to post and let the people of this forum judge for themselves who is being less than honest. Honestly he should be banned.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

jstudrawa said:


> I don't know you, I don't know sjracer besides one transaction.
> 
> I do know I've bought some cars from him and he was very generous. Even when I sent cash thru the mail...
> 
> ...


NHAW!don't worry about it,i'll eat it- let me guess now he's claiming he didnt get the two cars i sent him(he's not going too admit it now) i waited nine days -for his purple charger thought it could be p.o. once i called sj last sat and told him i went and mailed him two he already knew what he was going to pull,he didnt wait 4 days (mon or tues)and he says i'm crook and a scalper ! WHEN i posted rolls and he said he wanted it he didnt call me a scalper then!HE did it after he got the rolls and l&m!HE played me!I you want to do something come to my house and see how many diecast i have and slots have!or you can be my long term export if i pay $1 a buck for a car and i dont like it, im still going to buy it for $1. like a can am red porche/audi # 6 send me your address and i'll send you the car in good faith!(100%)I live around 12 million people ,there are many places to find 70's 80"s afx-BUT as for trucks n working overheads(policecars) they are rare here.I think long term/not short term!I'LL EAT THE CAR'S don't worry about it.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> copperhead, how old are you? just wondering, it seems you have problems with all your deals here......or is it just me thinking that???


ALL MY DEALS?


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

love the car!


----------



## NYSWLHUNTER (May 23, 2006)

after corresponding with both members this should be settled. Sj stated he receive the cars from copperhead and plans to return them upon the arrival of his cars that were sent to copperhead. Essentially both members are asked to "return to sender" i ask sjracer and copperhead to send the delivery confirmation #'s to me.

enough with the arguing and he said he said bs. No offense to anyone btt its tiring

just end the deal, return the cars and be done!

what did we learn

be concise in trades
make a list and be sure both parties agree on it
try and mail within a weeks time(we all have lives to lead so not always do we remember or have time set aside to wait in line at the po)
use a delivery confirmation #-1st class, priority and now foreign mail are all eligible for this-if you use click-n-ship its FREE
have patience
be polite
dont overreact
dont call names
try and be clear when typing online-the smallest wrong word or phrase will pave the way to a reaction you might not want

oh so who am I to say all this? Just your average dude :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

NYSWLhunter said:


> after corresponding with both members this should be settled. Sj stated he receive the cars from copperhead and plans to return them upon the arrival of his cars that were sent to copperhead. Essentially both members are asked to "return to sender" i ask sjracer and copperhead to send the delivery confirmation #'s to me.
> 
> enough with the arguing and he said he said bs. No offense to anyone btt its tiring
> 
> ...


Well said :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Agreed also!! Very well said. One other note.... Exchange decent pictures of the items so you know what you are getting before you make the deal. This way there's no suprizes.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

No complaint's here.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

To paraphrase NYSWL: Dot yer "I's" and cross yer "T's" all the while practicing 2nd grade
logic....Who what where when why how....duh

It aint that hard.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Exactly what Bill said!


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

... and to what extent.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Minreg said:


> ... and to what extent.


I apologize for the brevity of my post. Bill mentioned the core of Journalism: the 5 W's plus H. Who, what, why where, when and how can be used to tell a story, describe a project that you're trying to get approved or cover all the bases in a business transaction such as the sale or trade of slot cars. Let's look at an example:

*Who:* this would be the buyer and the seller or trader A and trader B (e.g.; I am the seller and Rich is the buyer.)
*What:* Describe what is to be sold or what items each person is trading (e.g.; one Tyco Camaro is being sold - it is NOS.)
*Why:* We are agreeing to sell/buy or trade items.
*Where:* This is the current and future location of the items (e.g.; One Tyco Camaro in my house in Torrance will go to Rich's house.)
*When:* The timing of the transaction (e.g.: I'll ship as soon as I receive payment.)
*How:* This covers the method of payment and the means of shipping (e.g.: I take apypal and I ship via USPS Priority Mail.) 

If you work a trade or sale and cover all the bases above, thisng should go OK and you have a basis for complaint if things don't go to plan.

While several posts bemoan the need to use proper grammar, business transaction or any other communication are enhanced by use of common grammatical rules. This doesn't mean we all need to write like a Pulitzer Prize wining author. It only means that it is easier to read text when basic rules for capitalization and punctuation are followed.

I hope you find this to be a more complete explanation.

PS: The abbreviation e.g. is an abbreviation for the Latin phrase _exempli gratia_ which translates into "for example".


----------



## NYSWLHUNTER (May 23, 2006)

Whats "nos" mean?


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*nos*

new old stock :thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

How about LOL? When will this end? Still (Laughing Out Loud.) I agree with your fine explaination Resimonger. Perfect. You will or must have done fine with online trading with that philosphy. 
David...following the drama...Dorman


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

NYSWLhunter said:


> Whats "nos" mean?


Nitrous oxide system...

AKA ...a laughing gas injector!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, A few of Nostradamus' very close friends referred to him as Nos.:tongue:


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

What are these nice people tawkin bout!


----------

